# Russia is Going to Invade Ukraine Thru Belarus....And Will Decimate The Region. Another US Contrived MIC Waste.



## thirteenknots (Dec 15, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					warnews247.gr
				





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603143096589586432


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 17, 2022)

A$$ Clown of The Year.....This is what OUR American $$$ support ?
Ukraine's #1 Grifter.


----------



## fourteenknots (Dec 17, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> View attachment 15231
> 
> A$$ Clown of The Year.....This is what OUR American $$$ support ?
> Ukraine's #1 Grifter.


Because the last thing we need is a president who spent a lifetime grifting and conning his way through life before, during and after he was president.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 17, 2022)

fourteenknots said:


> Because the last thing we need is a president who spent a lifetime grifting and conning his way through life
> before as a Pedo Senator, and now as an unelected Pedo Resident.


If you're going to mock, mock with the TRUTH.
Loser.


----------

